# G4003g With Dumore .5-021 Tp Grinder



## jjtgrinder (Nov 19, 2016)

I posted this to show that this toolpost grinder will work on this lathe.

Here are some photos of  the Dumore  tool post grinder mounted on the grizzly 4000 3G lathe.  It was  necessary to machine the grinder mount post .078 to reduce the  grinder spindle centerline height to match the lathe  spindle centerline height.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Nov 19, 2016)

View media item 95581
View media item 95582


----------

